# GA16DET settings



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I am trying to get some information from other turbo GA16DE owners. I plan on running a T25 turbo w/h 370cc injectors, Apex'i S-AFC 2, and Walbro 255 lph fuel pump. I was wondering what sort of tuning settings most owners use so I can get a base line of where I need to start out. I am either going to run the stock GA16DE MAF or the N60 (Maxima). Thanks for your help.


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

BeyondBiscuits2 said:


> I am trying to get some information from other turbo GA16DE owners. I plan on running a T25 turbo w/h 370cc injectors, Apex'i S-AFC 2, and Walbro 255 lph fuel pump. I was wondering what sort of tuning settings most owners use so I can get a base line of where I need to start out. I am either going to run the stock GA16DE MAF or the N60 (Maxima). Thanks for your help.


ur going to have to get it dyno tuned for sure, and dont run more then 6-7 pounds cause u will blow ur shit up lol i did at 12 pounds


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a wideband, so tuning shouldn't be a problem. I also plan on running stock boost, I believe 8 lbs on the T25. As for blowing my engine, my engine has less than 40,000 miles on it and has been well maintained. As long as I don't get "super boost happy" and as long as I ensure I have more than enough fuel and no detonation, I shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

BeyondBiscuits2 said:


> I have a wideband, so tuning shouldn't be a problem. I also plan on running stock boost, I believe 8 lbs on the T25. As for blowing my engine, my engine has less than 40,000 miles on it and has been well maintained. As long as I don't get "super boost happy" and as long as I ensure I have more than enough fuel and no detonation, I shouldn't have any problems.


whats going to control ur timing? and stock maf max,s out around 7


----------

